# Mice with same sex parents born for first time



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.theguardian.com/science/201 ... ion-humans

I thought this might give members a smile.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the link, interesting discovery.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Paul. I saw this article too.


----------

